# Can I clean the nest box?



## terriemac (Jul 6, 2012)

I noticed it's a bit moist at the bottom of the nest box and was wondering if I should change the litter and clean the box (first time rabbit breeder). The kits are now 2 weeks old  and I'm concerned that being under all the mother's fur, straw, and hay will be too warm for them. Seems like there is too much bedding in the box- should I take some out?

During the day it's in the high 80's -low 90's and in the evening it gets down to the low 50's.

Thanks in advance for the help


----------



## pennylove (Jul 6, 2012)

If the doe is friendly and lets you approach the kits, absolutely; most breeders clean the nest boxes regularly, some even daily.


----------



## DianeS (Jul 7, 2012)

Yes, clean the nest box. Remove anything soiled or wet, and replace it with clean. But leave plenty of bedding in it - the kits will burrow under the fur/straw when they are cold, and push themselves to the top of it when they are hot. They are self-regulating. So if they are UNDER the fur, definately leave that much fur in it because they are using it on purpose.


----------



## terri9630 (Jul 7, 2012)

If its damp then its fine to clean.  if the kits get hot they will be on top of the bedding.  They move through the nest and will keep themselves comfortable.


----------



## tx-ranch-man (Jul 25, 2012)

yes clean the nestbox wkly or daily i do daily because i have fun playing with the kits.







master rabbit,goat,horse,cow,hamster,chicken raiser.


----------

